
A viable shot at a better NHS has been killed off by privacy paranoia - mjohn
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jul/07/better-nhs-killed-privacy-paranoia-care-data
======
yoo1I
> Personally, I can’t work myself into a panic about my own privacy. I assume
> it’s never safe to commit secrets to email: I might press the wrong key.

I really can't wrap my head around this. How is this person trying to make an
argument about data being safely collected for a greater good, when she
doesn't even trust our contemporary systems to be safe for private
communication ?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I think she said right there? She doesn't commit meaningfully to the data
pool, so go right ahead and collect it for all the good it will do you.

